# Baneblade instructions



## Kramanal (Jun 11, 2009)

Hope someone can help us.
My son has a baneblade kit but has lost the instructions.
If anyone has a set they are finished with we would really appreciate it.
Even if you can scan and pm it to me.
Thanks


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

drop me a pm, i have a set no longer needed


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

its on the games workshop website
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...10004&categoryId=600004&section=&aId=11600026


----------



## Kramanal (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks very much


----------

